# ПРИЧИНА и СЛЕДСТВИЕ



## IgorMag (8 Июн 2008)

Здравствуйте всем.

Я занимаюсь качем (бодибилдиг, культуризм, но для меня это просто КАЧ). 

По глупости на приседании сделал себе компрессионную протрузию диска (не помню какие там диски, в общем в самом нижнем поясничном отделе). Не мог ходить и даже лежать.

В общем, через два месяца, как только встал на ноги опять пошел качаться.  В итоге у меня уже ТРИ случая протрузии диска. Из которых два раза больница а на третий раз уже научился лечится сам.

Во первых - тот у кого такая-же проблема, должен осознать и поверить, что это ИЗЛЕЧИМО.

Во вторых - организм человека УНИКАЛЬНАЯ "штука", которая умеет восстанавливаться, нужно только знать причину проблемы и пути восстановления.

Если я уже конченный придурок (который не прекращает тренировки с отягощениями и постоянно наступает на те-же грабли), то для тех у кого это первый раз совет:

Не наступайте на одни и те-же грабли дважды или трижды :p

КАК Я ЛЕЧУСЬ:

Во первых, снимаю отеки и воспаления от результата протрузии диска (травмы)

Во вторых делаю электромассаж и ручной массаж поясницы и спины (гоняю кровь, что-бы быстрее регенерировать травмированную ткань)

В третьих, лежу ежедневно на вытяжении (сделал дома себе такой стол с блочками, которые вытягивают мой позвоночник). За счет этого позвонки как бы расходятся и диск (грыжа) всасывается обратно на своем место. 

Более того, за счет того что между дисками возникает пространство и диск встает на место, он (диск) начинает регенерироваться (наполняться  "водой", то есть увеличиваться в размере - восстанавливаться, он состоит на 83% из воды) - я не специалист, поэтому не знаю как правильно это описать и изложить в терминологии.

В четвертых, укрепление поясничного отдела мышц за счет специальных упражнений (что бы мышцы держали позвонки)

В пятых, по возможности исключить любое негативное лишнее (давление) воздействие на позвонки (поднятие тяжестей и т.п.)

В шестых - хорошее питание (углеводы, белки, аминокислоты и побольше витаминов)

И в течении ГОДА, я уверен что могу полностью восстановиться после протрузии возникшей и постоянно возникающей у меня в результате травм от отягощений (занятий качем).

Но так как я ИДИОТ, не могу уже без КАЧА (как наркоман), то хожу на трнеровки уже через месяц а иногда и пару недель после травм.

Чего я еще не знаю, это какие препараты можно применить для ускорения    восстановления прочности фиброзного кольца, удерживающего диск.  

Если уважаемые спецы подскажут мне  - БУДУ БЛАГОДАРЕН!
То что я ИДИОТ - писать не обязательно, я знаю. Просто дайте совет про укрепление (восстановление) фиброзного кольца за счет фармакалогии или каких-то процедур типа лазерной термодископластики и т.п. (к стати, что это - термодископластика?).

СПАСИБО.


----------



## private_person (9 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Протрузия диска l5-s1*



IgorMag написал(а):


> дайте совет про укрепление (восстановление) фиброзного кольца за счет фармакалогии ...


Совет дать не могу, но вопрос тоже интересует. Видел в сети упоминания о препарате ГЕЛЕНК НАРУНГ (Gelenk Nahrung). Заявлено, что препарат:

"_- Предотвращает разрушения хрящевых тканей в суставах и межпозвоночных дисках (артрит, артроз, остеохондроз)
- Активизирует выработку внутрисуставной (синовиальной) жидкости
- Способствует регенерации хрящевой поверхности менисков
- Укрепляет суставно-связочный аппарат при больших нагрузках на суставы и позвоночник, В том числе при избыточном весе
- Рекомендуется для профилактики дегенеративных изменений в опорно-двигательном аппарате_"

-------

Понятно, что в рекламе могут написать многое. Хотелось бы отзывы от тех, кто это принимал и/или назначал.

Еще на форуме есть инф-я про БАД (?) АРТРА. Глюкозамин + хондроитин...


----------



## IgorMag (11 Июн 2008)

Уважаемые специалисты.

Хочу выяснить один момент.

Если у меня протрузия диска в следствии травмы, то у многих (как я вижу) данная проблема с протрузиями и т .п. почему-то возникает без травм (как бы на голом месте - не болело, заболело, обследовался, протрузия, дегенеративные изменения и т.д. и т.п.) 

Вы пытаетесь лечить уже возникшую проблему, возникает ВОПРОС:

А что является изначально причиной у таких больных, данных проблем с позвоночником????

Это я к тому, что пока вы лечите проблему больного с одной стороны (воостановить диск, позвонки и т.д.), то причины возникновения болезни продолжают действовать, разрушать их и т.п.

ГДЕ КОРЕНЬ ЗЛА?

Может организму не хватает каких-либо элементов - кальция, воды, витаминов, минералов и т.п. Может нужно бросить пить и курить, может нужно не пить воду из под крана в которой текут хрен знает какие отравы, может ни есть много соленого, что бы соль не разъедала, не вымывала и не разрушала кости и ткани и т.д. и т.п.

Не может же просто так, ни с чего не с сяго - случится протрузия диска или какие-то проблемы с позвонками при обычном образе жизни...

Потому-что занимаясь лечением по восстанавлению и устранению возникшей болезни, что-то продолжает действать на разрушение (скрытая первопричина)...

Только не нужно писать о неправильной осанке, не занятием спортом и т.д...Мне кажется что-то должно быть более существенным, чем эта отмазка...

НУ К ПРИМЕРУ:
Не хватка суточной нормы жидкости в организме.

Я знаю много людей с проблемами позвоночника, которые ОБЫЧНЫЕ (худенькие, стройные, нормальные) и не знаю НИ ОДНОГО с такой проблемой, кто-бы был ТОЛСТЫМ И ТУЧНЫМ (не занимающиеся спортом вообще)...

А ведь вроде как у Толстых людей (с избытком веса) по идее должны быть
такие проблемы....Значит они достаточно потребляют воды, минералов, углеводов, белков, витаминов с пищей...

Я знаю, что на тренировке обязательно нужно пить воду, что бы суставы могли получить и выработать необходимое количество "смазки" и не стирались. То-же самое и для межпозвонковых дисков. Иначе не хватка жидкости, приводит к тому, что суставы стираются, диски "подсыхают", и как резултьтат не хватает эластичности, упругости, они рвутся, трескаются, получаются протрузии, травмы... 

Есть какие-либо мнения?


----------



## Buggy(Денис) (11 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  ПРИЧИНА и СЛЕДСТВИЕ*

Полностью присоеденяюсь к тебе. Я тоже ищу ответ на этот вопрос. Раньше я весил 110 кг, не сказать что я был толстым, просто здоровым как шкаф. Решил похудеть, т.к была проблема с давлением.. похудел.. сейчас вешу 85! и что... сразу грыжа, сразу уменьшение гидрофильности и высоты дисков и пролапс!
Проблема не в том что ты двигаешся как-то не так или мало, частично в ней, но в основном чувствуется что у большинства у кого проблемы с позвоночником, настоящая проблема во внутреннем дизбалансе притока и оттока веществ. Что самое интересное, в интеренете по этому поводу НОЛЬ! как и у боьшинства ортопедов и нейрохирургов.

Что-то одно в организме идёт в дизбаланс и это что-то начинает наводить в резонанс весь организм в целом.


----------



## Рома79 (11 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  ПРИЧИНА и СЛЕДСТВИЕ*

Привет! 
Мне видится ,что проблемы идут из детства: микротравмы, неправильная посадка т.д. В молодом возрасте боли не замечаешь, быстро проходит. Подвихнул ногу, через 2 дня уже все ОК. А к 30 такой скорости выздоровления  уже нет.
Опять же - строение стопы формирующееся с детсва - тоже показатель - плоскостопие, полая стопа - не прибавляют шансов на хорощий позвоночник. 
Не имеем физической культуры . 

Кстати по поводу лекарств.
В америке таки как Артра, Терафлекс - это БАДы ( У нас пишут что это лекарство) , по отзывам достаточно эффективны в разрезе 3 -х лет эксперимента.

С вытяжением ловко придумал, но водное более мягкое, особенно в теплой воде - потом нужно полежать часик.

Классно еще аппликаторы расслабляют мышцы. Мне нравиться Ляпко.
После него спинища вся красная , горячая - значит процесс пошел!

ЛФК - очень важно - плавание на спине. и  самое главное растяжка мышц.

И еще один момент! Штудирую литературы по проблеме с позвоночником , так вот из наших авторов Долженков, для нас  обывателей очеь познавательно "Как избавиться от боли в позвоночнике" на популярном языке доносит как , что , почему происходит с позвоночником, мышцами . Много толковых идей. Растяжки , правила поведения.поведение в восстановительном периоде и мн. другое.
Её величество грыжа - это образ жизни - необходимо мирно с ней жить , дружить и все6 будет ОК!


----------

